# pin weight



## nabsup (Jun 3, 2016)

We are looking to upgrade to a 5th wheel camper, which will require me to buy a bigger truck. The camper we are looking at has a dry pin weight of 2455 lbs, does this put us in Dually territory or can we do 250/350 SRW? I do not foresee pulling with full tanks on the camper.


----------



## mavrik (Mar 10, 2010)

Most of the 5th wheels that I have seen in my travels are pulled by single wheel F250/F350's. A lot of FX4's also. I was camped next to a 35' Toy hauler last month that they have been traveling around since 2011 with a F350 single wheel diesel.


----------



## 82dodge (Jun 21, 2016)

I've pulled mine over 4,000 miles with my SRW Dodge 3500 with E series tires. I don't know what the pin weight is but the camper weighs 12,000 lbs dry. Good luck.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Been there. You are completely out of 2500 territory. Some 3500 SRW's will work. Ram has the highest payload of 1 ton single rear wheels. GM next then Ford the lowest from my experience. 
For example...our Montana High Country was advertised with a 2175# pin weight and towable by a 2500. No way. When loaded for say a 1 week trip my pin weight was 3500#+. Over my F350's 3267# payload. So I traded that on a 2016 Ram with 4018# payload. I just traded that on a 2018 Ram dually with 5406# payload. Truthfully for my Bigfoot cabover that's 4500# all loaded up. 
Don't be like me...4 trucks in 8 years.
Just get a dually and be done with it. I've only pulled the 5th about 150 miles with the dually but it was a lot better...much more stable.
You can find lots of folks that are pulling big 5th's with a 2500 or 3500 SRW. Most are overloaded per the rear axle and/or tire specs. If you want to put your family at risk that's your business. But you are also putting the rest of us out there on the road at risk. I don't appreciate folks that do that.
edit add: The problem is there is no way to know what the 5th will weigh loaded up with options that aren't included in the advertised weight, plus your groceries, plus your clothes, your wife's 28 pair of shoes, lawn chairs, grills, tools, etc. Not taking all that into consideration and spending big money on a truck that is just barely capable, then discovering it's not, can be painful.


----------



## mudboat (Jun 26, 2016)

The only way to know for sure is go to the scales,tires are your biggest concern.Not that its right but 75% are overloaded
by door sticker to me personally if I am in with the tires we are good to go.Redexpress 98% of cabovers are overweight I know that from experience if you are in weight specs with a dually then your camper was probably made for a single wheel.Good luck with your purchase so you don't have buyers remorse and don't take sales word on weight for sure.


----------

